# 4' T8 lamps Philips, Osram-Sylvania and GE are mostly Made in the USA



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

I personally don't care, but some of you do, so I'll mention that they appear to be still US made thus far.
Some GE lamps are also made in Canada.
Specialty Philips T8 lamps are made in Holland.

Ballasts and Edison base CFLs are mostly made in China.

Many Philips pin-based CFLs are made in Holland, Sylvania ones are made in China. Some GEs made in Hungary.


----------



## Westcoast Sign Guy (Apr 27, 2010)

I find one thing odd about GE, well never mind that, I actually find quite a bit odd. 

It's no secret that GE's CEO is one of Obama's closest advisor (and guess who gets government dollars?), but what I find odd is how they lobby for "green" with all their marketing statements to push their LED's, and how they paint the use of Hg in CFL lamps, and they are a lamp maker you know. From what I understand they want to get rid of the US jobs making CFL lamps because it's losing money and pump their LED production that is over seas. 

It's just all very odd with all the marketing they do against cfl lamps, how mercury is bad for the environment etc. They are a lamp maker, and they know full well that Hg lamps are 100% recyclable, and it's pretty much a closed loop system.  But, yet they talk it down.

Odd.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Phillips incandescent floods are garbage regardless of where they're made.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> Phillips incandescent floods are garbage regardless of where they're made.


I don't really like anyone's regular R-lamps. I use halogens instead.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I don't really like anyone's regular R-lamps. I use halogens instead.


Depends on the situation. Spec house gets cheap stuff.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Depends on the situation. Spec house gets cheap stuff.



Sure ya don't mean track houses?  :jester:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Sure ya don't mean track houses?  :jester:


A track house is something the railroad builds, right?:laughing:

Often, a spec house can mean cheap stuff, but I've wired some pretty lavish spec homes. Just depends on the demographic of the intended group of buyers. If it's a spec, and in a tract development, it nearly always means the cheapest possible material.

A few years ago, a builder told me, "use one notch better than the usual". I didn't get the work, but I'm still not 100% sure what that means.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> A track house is something the railroad builds, right?:laughing:



Yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Yeah :thumbsup:


"Living on the wrong side of the tracks", in that picture, means living on EITHER side of the tracks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2011)

*T8 tubes 3-Ph wanted*

Hi,

I was contracting T8 tubes for Europe for some time but realized recently that rare earth metal price rise caused shortage of sourcing them from Far East :-( Prices became not attractive, even not competitive at all.

I need T8 3-phosphor tubes source in States or elsewhere where I can substitute my current manufacturers. Please help me contact the right supplier for whole-sales quantities (say: 10 x 40'HC FCL at the moment). OEM wellcome!

Bohdan


----------

